# Plecostomus?



## Alpha0Betta (Oct 7, 2010)

Bless you!

Anyway, I'm new here. I recently aquired a fish tank from my sister with one plecostomus (sucker fish) in it. I'd like to get more...

I've always loved Betta fish, but never owned one. I would like to form a sorority, and have been reading up on them. But would a plecostomus be a good fit for a sorority?

I've heard they can get aggressive, and I don't want Mucky (the pleco) to attack the females, or vise versa.

Thanks!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

What size is the tank and can you post a pic of the fish so we can ID it? They are not all created equally......some species are good and a lot are not.


----------



## Alpha0Betta (Oct 7, 2010)

This is the tank (10 gallon). I am filling it with more water. And I plan on getting a couple (few?) more live plants, cause those are all fake.









And this is Mucky (the Pleco, about 3 inches). I can try and get a better pic, but I was very happy with how this one came out, he (she) was so cooperative.









I have already started looking for a home for him incase it won't work out. I want the Betta's more and my sister didn't want poor lil Mucky at all.


----------



## Alpha0Betta (Oct 7, 2010)

The take is a 10 gallon, and Mucky is about 3 inches, maybe a smidge bigger.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

It is hard to say from the pic of the pleco-if it is a common pleco it will get about 2ft long and will need a much bigger tank, I would look it up and see if you can ID him
Do you know how many gallons the tank is-measure it and I can tell you-it looks like a 10gal but it is hard to say and if so, it is too small for any species of pleco.
Your tanks looks nice by the way...look forward to seeing it once you have it all set up and planted and pic of your new Bettas...

Edit-okay 10gal-too small for a pleco....


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

i would just find a good home for mucky because as Oldfishlady said, a ten gal is too small. I would say a 50-55 gallon tank is big enough.


----------



## t3l01v (Apr 2, 2010)

It looks like a King Leopard pleco to me. Beautiful fish and amazing sail-fin when he flares. However, this is one of the breeds that gets pretty large- 1.5-2 feet. I got one at 2" and kept him to 5", which took about 9 months. I took him back to the LPS and they were happy to take him and resell him.

I did find that this breed has larger teeth than most plecos do, so instead of scraping algae off of plant leaves, they tend to chew THROUGH the plant leaves. I thought there was something wrong in my tank- never stopped to guess that little bastard was the one eating all my plants. He couldn't chew through the anubias nana, but he ate any sword or otherwise thin leafed plant I put in the tank.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Would a 55 gallon tank even be suitable for a 2 ft. long pleco? (Granted I can't remember what my55 gallon looks like, maybe that means I need to go visit home soon  Oh college)


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

Posaune said:


> Would a 55 gallon tank even be suitable for a 2 ft. long pleco? (Granted I can't remember what my55 gallon looks like, maybe that means I need to go visit home soon  Oh college)


 
Yes a 55gallon would be fine for a 2 ft pleco. just not a 10 gallon tank.:-D


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

Definitely no on the pleco, however, a ten gallon is perfect for a single betta with a school of pygmy corydoras catfish or for a few females. 4 is a good number for a 10 gallon tank, but I really don't recommend sororities for beginners--they can be tricky, and you have to acknowledge that not all females will cope with a social situation, some just cannot live that way. If you happen to purchase one of these females, you have to be prepared to house her in a separate container permanently. Also, keep in mind that a sorority can be fine for weeks and suddenly erupt into chaos--you may have to make important decisions about when to separate them and how to treat them when/if they become injured. If you do decide to go this route, you should do a lot of research before you start.


----------

